# Report: Nissan Planning Next-Gen R36 GT-R for 2013



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Nissan's product planning head has made known plans to keep the GT-R legacy alive with an all-new R36 version of the car expected to debut by at least 2013.

Global product boss Andy Palmer made the comments to the folks at PistonHeads, during a recent visit to Nissan's Nürburgring Technical Center this week. Palmer cited the hard economic times as the reason to cut certain projects within the company, but cited the importance of the GT-R as a performance halo car. The GT-R helps brand Nissan as a performance car, much in the same way the upcoming Leaf electric car will help give the Japanese automaker a green appeal.

Palmer didn't say much about the R36 GT-R other than the fact that we should expect the twin-turbo V6 powerplant to stay in place, as well as the all-wheel drive setup.

Nissan is committed to its flagship sports car and aims to stick to a production schedule that will see them compete with Porsche.

More: *Report: Nissan Planning Next-Gen R36 GT-R for 2013* on AutoGuide.com


----------

